# Query on ITA for Canada



## syncroy (Oct 22, 2017)

Hi All , 
I have created my EE Profile in Jan 2018 . Renewed it this year and active as on date . 

My NOC code is 2171 

If I have a CRS of 453 points . will I immediately get the Invite to apply for PR in case the CRS draws is 453 .... ?


----------

